
Mac OS X Netbook Compatibility Chart - sjs382
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/12/17/osx-netbook-compatib.html
======
jodrellblank
And the comments show why I wouldn't base a decision purely on this chart.

Not covered on the chart, but apparently also variable: audio in, power
management/fans, OS update success, two finger scrolling...

------
Zev
Run != Run well or with any usable experience. Don't forget how demanding OS X
can be on machines.

~~~
sjs382
Is that comment based on first-hand experience? The Macbook Air debuted not
too long ago with a 1.6ghz chip. It wasn't an Atom processor inside the
Macbook Air, but is the performance that much different?

~~~
GHFigs
Yes, the performance difference between a Core 2 Duo and an Atom is
significant.

On the other hand, I just recently installed Leopard on my January 2003 model
PowerBook, with an 867Mhz processor and I'm entirely pleased (to put it
mildly) with the performance, so I can't see these faster systems having any
trouble.

~~~
sjs382
My bad... That was poor choice of wording on my part. What I meant to ask was
"Is OS X's performance on these netbooks really that bad?"

